# النفط الرطب



## فرقد ش ن ج (19 يناير 2010)

اقدم الكم شرح مبسط عن عملية معالجة النفط الرطب*

*


----------



## abdelrahman108 (19 يناير 2010)

*Too Front*

Thank you very much for these information


----------



## إسماعيل المبسوط (19 يناير 2010)

*هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم*

السلام عليكم 

يسعدني جدا أن أكون عضوا في هدا المنتدى الرائع:68:


----------



## GeoOo (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 يناير 2010)

*سؤال عن معالجة النفط الرطب*

سؤال مهم للاخ فرقد كاتب الموضوع:
لماذا يضخ الماء الخارج من العازلة الملحية desalter مرة ثانية الى عازلة الماء dehydrator رغم احتوائه على الاملاح؟


----------



## jabbar_k74 (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا..... على الملفات


----------

